# longterm rp, multiple story ideas NSFW or SFW



## jax98 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hiya im looking to go a long-term rp it can NSFW or SFW what ever you prefer

some ideas for the story
- Are characters are (siblings, best friends, couple) And we have decided to move off planet to the moon our mars to start a new life
- The worlds power grid has giving out and Are characters are headed to a family cabin to live at during this massive crisis.
-After the 2nd great depression humans and furs had to sell themselves into slavery to pay off there massive debt. one of our characters would be bought by the other to live as there property till they pay off the debt or does the slave wish to stay for the fun or love (this rp can have kinks and fetishes and we can talk about them before we start the rp)

All rp ideas we can add kinks or fetishes if you want into the rp story.
dm me or message on the post for questions. I roleplay on telegram or discord

-boops your nose- thank you for reading


----------



## jax98 (Feb 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bump no more, for I would gladly rp with you.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey I'd love to RP in the slave scenario if you're still looking.


----------



## jax98 (Feb 17, 2020)

do you have discord or telegram ?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

jax98 said:


> do you have discord or telegram ?


Discord
Alyx-the-blue#7801


----------



## jax98 (Feb 17, 2020)

ok hitting up now


----------



## Tyll'a (Feb 17, 2020)

You still looking for RP?  I'm thinking maybe we could combine ideas #1 and #3?


----------



## jax98 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes I’d love to discord or telegram ?


----------



## Tyll'a (Feb 18, 2020)

jax98 said:


> Yes I’d love to discord or telegram ?


Sure.  I'll DM you my Discord


----------

